# Polish (Home) Fast Herping !



## OBmorf (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi, photos took at spring/summer this year, near my home

_Anguis fragilis_ [Slow worm] -  couple, copulation












_
Zootoca vivipara_ [Viviparous lizard] - female with eggs







_Lacerta agilis_ [Sand lizard] - male













_Lacerta agilis_ [Sand lizard] - female







_Bufo bufo bufo_ [Common toad] - amplexus













_Bufo bufo bufo_ [Common toad] - jumper !







_Bufo bufo bufo_ [Common toad] - group of toads







_Rana arvalis_ [Moor frog] - blue colour in mating season, normal brown







_Rana sp._ - green frog (esculenta/lessonae/ridibunda)













_Pelophylax kl. esculentus_ [Edible Frog]


----------

